# Curtiss C-46 Commando



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)

C-46A-40-CU 42-107351

(MSN 27038/CU678) to RFC Sep 28, 1945. WFU and storedSep 1945. Bought by Nationwide Air Transport (Resort Airlines) Mar 10, 1948 and registered as N79096. Leased
by Airlines Express Agency Jun 16, 1948 as AN-FAX. Bought by A. Somoza Mar 9, 1949. Reposessed by Nationwide Air Transport Jun 1951. Bought by Ben Terry Jun 28, 1951 and
registered as N79096. transferred to Claire Adele Terry Jan 1952. Rebought by Nationwide Air Transport Mar 19, 1952. Bought by R. Paul Wesner May 27, 1952. Bought by F. A.
Conner Aug 9, 1952 and reregistered Jul 17, 1953 as N3967C. Bought by A. G. Thompson Jr Jan 9, 1954, by L. B. Smith Aircraft Corp Sep 21, 1959, Continental and Southern
Airways leased it and returned it Nov 1959. Bought by Aerolineas Carreras Jan 15, 1960 registered as LV-JMC. WFU and stored 1970.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## evangilder (Dec 17, 2014)

I am not positive, but I believe that second shot might be "Tinker Belle", the former CAF C-46.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2014)

Good stuff. I've always liked the Commando, which gives the impression of being a very capable aircraft for its designed role.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 20, 2014)

It was. It carried more weight, faster and farther than the C-47. It was originally designed to be a pressurized airliner and the original design had the structure smooth over the figure 8 fuselage used for pressurization, but it was found that fairing over the junction added weight and didn;t really change the aerodynamics. The army never flew them pressurized.
Back when China Doll was flying

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 20, 2014)

Still going strong ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

Great stuff. Viewed purely from the paratrooping perspective, the Commando would be superior to the 'Dak'/C-47 in this role, especially with a door on each side allowing simultaneous 'sticks', being capable of carrying, and dropping, a larger number of troops. And, of course, with a larger capacity and larger freight door(s), supply drops would be more effective.
Most accounts of the C-46 in WW2 state that they were not used in the para/supply drop role in the ETO, with US 9th AF and RAF C-47's being employed for this, but there is cine film evidence of one, at least, over a DZ which looks like Arnhem, trailing smoke as it departs.
Certainly a somewhat 'unsung hero', overshadowed by the 'Dak'.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2014)

IIRC, they were first used in Europe during Operation Varsity (Northern crossing of the Rhine). The one thing they lacked that the C-47 had was self sealing fuel tanks, and they suffered for it during that operation.

But they did make a good showing over the hump.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes, I'd thought the film clip mentioned could possibly have been the Rhine crossing. But, it has been included in more than one documentary on 'Market Garden' (not that this is solid proof it was filmed there, of course), and the DZ looks more like Ginkel Heath at Arnhem, than the DZ over the Rhine.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2014)

It could be correct. I don't recall hearing they were used in Market Garden, but that doesn't mean they weren't. My sources aren't always perfect, and my memory certainly isn't.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2014)

Same here Eric !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2015)

Heck, a Waco glider pushing a Commando !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2015)

Curtiss C-46A-CU Commando #41-5159 s/n 26361 first converted Commando to military use.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Park (Jan 16, 2015)

I aways thought C-46 was good looking in flight. Great thread !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)

Curtiss C-46D in flight (C-46D-15-CU, 44-78109). Notice both paratroop doors are open

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)

A geat shot !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2015)

It sure is, and with a para door on either side, it made a much better drop aircraft than the C-47.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2016)

5th AF on runway Tachikawa AF Base Japan

*






*


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2016)

Early markings 05-10-41


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2019)

*WWII photo- C-46 Commando Troop Cargo plane Nose Art - MY HOOSIER GAL* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

AAF 1944 ARMY AIR FORCES Airplane Bomber WWII Flight Crew PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

481B Orig 1951 Slide K-9 Airfield Base E Pusan C-46 Commando Aircraft Korean War | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

1942 USAAF Loading C-46 Commando 15183 Troops and Jeeps Original News Wirephoto | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

WWII 1944 US Airborne Paratroopers Transport Aircraft #50 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

WWII 1944 US Airborne Paratroopers Transport Aircraft #49 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

WWII 1944 US Airborne Paratroopers Transport Aircraft #48 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

WWII 1944 US Airborne Paratroopers Transport Aircraft #45 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2019)

WWII 1944 US Airborne Paratroopers Transport Aircraft #43 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Peter Gunn (May 22, 2019)

Great shots, always liked the C-46, especially with the four bladed props.


----------



## fubar57 (May 23, 2019)

Something doesn't look right with the people in Post #48. The two on the left seem to be outlined and the one inside the doorway looks odd


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 23, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Something doesn't look right with the people in Post #48. The two on the left seem to be outlined and the one inside the doorway looks odd


I was thinking the same thing, also the nacelle looks strange above them, I don't see a prop or any prop wash if it is running.

I sense a doctored/censored wartime photo.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2019)

Original Vintage Photo Presse Guerre WWII Avion C46 Transport Soldats Us Army | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 24, 2019)

Peter Gunn said:


> I was thinking the same thing, also the nacelle looks strange above them, I don't see a prop or any prop wash if it is running.
> 
> I sense a doctored/censored wartime photo.


Looks like more shadows than troops on the left and no shadows for the troops on the right


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2019)

1943 100 Mechanics on C-46 Commando Camp Curtissair School News Wirephoto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2019)

Alaska World War II WWII military Photo, Unload C-46 vehicle from C-47 airplane | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

1940s USAAF aircraft 8x9 photo twin engine airplane tail number | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

1940s USAAF aircraft 8x9 photo twin engine airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

*WWII photo- C-46 Commando Transport plane Nose Art- LITTLE CHINKY- China* | eBay

100 x over Hump !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

WWII 1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo C-46 Commando & fuel truck | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2019)

1940s US Army GI's occupation Japan photo USAAF airplane, Tachikawa Air Base | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

35mm Korean War Airplane Aircraft Slide Kodachrome Slide #15 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

35mm Korean War Airplane Aircraft Slide Kodachrome Slide #14 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

35mm Korean War Airplane Aircraft Slide Kodachrome Slide #11

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

35mm Korean War Airplane Aircraft Kodachrome Slide Original Red Border #6 | eBay

The C-47 is not very good in playing hide and seek.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

CURTISS ST. LOUIS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

CURTISS ST. LOUIS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

CURTISS ST LOUIS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

CURTISS ST LOUIS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

CURTIS ST LOUIS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2019)

CURTIS ST LOUIS - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2020)

WWII Original Nose Art Photo... # 9 | eBay

What that bathtub doing under the fuselage?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

1942 Press Photo WWII C46 Commando planes assembled at Curtiss-Wright plant, NY | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

RIDDLE TNT CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 24* 18 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

FLYING TIGER CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 21* 1 6CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIR | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

CAPITOL CAPITOLS CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 19* 12 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AI | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

DELTA CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 19* 12 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT WRIGH | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 18* 10 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT WRIGHT | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

LUFTHANSA CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 16* 12 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

SEABOARD CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 16* 12 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT WR | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 16* 10 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT WRIGHT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

FLYING TIGER LINE CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 16* 10 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION A | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 16* 10 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT WRIGHT | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

US AIRCOACH CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 16* 10 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCR | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

COASTAL CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 16* 10 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

PHENIX CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 16* 10 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT W | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

CONNER CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 16* 10 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT W | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 16* 10 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT WRIGHT | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 16* 10 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT WRIGHT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

MAT CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 16* 10 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT WRIGHT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

CURTISS c 46 COMMANDO 13* 10 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT WRIGHT | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## dick56 (Mar 26, 2020)

In the 1950s and 60s, Interior Airways in Fairbanks, Alaska had two C-46s. One was an original from WWII (N60V) and the other one had been updated. The original C-46s did not have a fireproof dishpan as it was called but better known as a firewall, so if an exhaust stack failed, you ended up with a fire that would take off the wing among other things. Also the first C-46s had Curtis Electric props that were very tempermental and subject to runaways.

The FAA would not allow Interior to fly N60V with passengers, only outsized cargo that would not fit in other available aircraft. At the time Interior was servicing the North Slope during the initial search for crude oil. This was exciting times for us young guys. On one trip we hauled a disassembled D-4 Cat in the C-46 and landed on a gravel bar 23 miles south of what is now Prudhoe Bay. They reassembled the Cat and built a real gravel runway on the river bar and called it Sag #1 Airstrip. A few months later in May 1965, the first oil samples for Atlantic Richfield (now ARCO) were flown out in the other C-46, and the North Slope oil boom commenced. Interior Airways also had another relic--a C-82 Packet with an old gas burning jet mounted on the top of the fuselage. Sorry no pictures as cell phones had been invented then.
Dick Welsh

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wingnuts (Mar 27, 2020)

I was based at RAF Sharjah back in the late 60s, a very scruffy looking C-46 used to visit occasionally, belonging to an oil company I believe (no photo). A C-82 Flying Packet also visited, equally scruffy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hardlydank (Mar 27, 2020)

Great pics as always Snautzer  the C-46 is a beauty


wingnuts said:


> A C-82 Flying Packet also visited, equally scruffy.


Damn. Scruffy is right. I didn't know the C-46 still flew in the 60s. Thats pretty cool


----------



## RagTag (Mar 27, 2020)

wingnuts said:


> I was based at RAF Sharjah back in the late 60s, a very scruffy looking C-46 used to visit occasionally, belonging to an oil company I believe (no photo). A C-82 Flying Packet also visited, equally scruffy.
> View attachment 575034


Very cool. 
Inspiration for Flight of the Phoenix? I can almost see Jimmy Stewart in the cockpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

They still fly i believe.


HARDLYDANK said:


> Great pics as always Snautzer  the C-46 is a beauty
> 
> Damn. Scruffy is right. I didn't know the C-46 still flew in the 60s. Thats pretty cool


List of surviving Curtiss C-46 Commandos - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2020)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Curtiss C-46 Bomber
TRANSPORT PLANE CREW BOMBS JAPANESE ANTIQUE WORLD WAR 2 PHOTOGRAPH / AVIATION | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

Original Slide, USAF 437th TCW Curtiss C-46D Commando, c. 1950 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

ORIGINAL SLIDE -exUSAAF CURTISS C-46F COMMANDO 44-78774 N22597 | eBay

Tinker Belle

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

Original 35mm Slide Military Arircraft/Plane C-75 N19903 Dec 1987 #P473 | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (May 2, 2020)

Good ones


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2020)

8 AIR FORCE PHOTOS 8.5 X 10 INCH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 3, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original 35mm Slide Military Arircraft/Plane C-75 N19903 Dec 1987 #P473 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 579815



Is this the Boeing Stratoliner that they restored for NASM?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2020)

PHOTO ANCIENNE - VINTAGE SNAPSHOT-AVION AÉRO COACH USA EMBARQUEMENT HELICE-PLANE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2020)

1942 Press Photo WWII C46 Commando planes assembled at Curtiss-Wright plant, NY | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2020)

WW2 US AAC Nose Art Photo Baby (F882 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

ORIGINAL WWII US LOT OF 28 PRESS PHOTOS - USN / USMC / USAAF | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 16, 2020)

Very cool. Light grey or dirty white overall with six red crosses? I've got a 1:48 one partially built


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 16, 2020)

What is with that strange 6 1/2 marking ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2020)

WWII 1945 USAAF OKINAWA Photo airplane C125th Advance Echelon arrives | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 30, 2020)

WWII 1945 USAAF OKINAWA Photo airplane 124th Advance Echelon arrives | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

886 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative SLICK AIRFREIGHT C-46F Commando N67970 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2020)

885 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - PHENIX Curtiss C-46D Commando N95445 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2020)

1940s USAAF Mechanic's Japan airplane "Ballerina", Fuel truck Jeep, truck Photo | eBay
1940s USAF Mechanic's Japan me at airplane "Ballerina", Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

1942 Press Photo WWII C46 Commando planes assembled at Curtiss-Wright plant, NY | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2020)

1940s Orig Slide Curtiss Wright Factory Airplanes C-46 Commando Line Buffalo NY | eBay

P-40N-35-CU Warhawk 44-4932

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

1940s USAAF Mechanics Japan Tachikawa Air Freight Terminal Photo airplane | eBay
1940s USAAF Mechanics Japan Tachikawa Air Base airplane Photo #3 Tail # 478326 | eBay
1940s US Army GI's occupation Japan photo USAAF airplane, Tachikawa Air Base | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Original 35mm Slide Military Aircraft/Plane JASDF C-46D 91-1146 Feb 1973 #P2016 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2020)

Colourful


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

GREAT WW2 CURTISS-WRIGHT FACTORY C46 AIRCRAFT PHOTO W TROOPS & JEEPS 1943 WWII | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 8, 2021)

It strikes me as unusual that this aircraft was not used in the Berlin airlift. What makes it more intriguing is that Gen William Tunner, who had been in charge of the airlift from India to China during the war (he even flew a C-46 on the route) was brought in to sort things out in Berlin with the air supply operation when it was going a bit pear-shaped. Maybe the C-46s were busy? The airlift saw C-82 and even the big C-74 Globemaster, but no C-46s.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 9, 2021)

I'm surprised the C-46 wasn't involved. I had always assumed it was.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2022)

*PHOTO* Curtiss C-46 Commando in Service Air Transport Command - Excellent | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *PHOTO* Curtiss C-46 Commando in Service Air Transport Command - Excellent at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2022)

Curtiss CW-20 MSN 101 c/r NX19436, 41-21041 first flight Mar 2t, 1940. Purchased by USAAF Jun 20, 1941. Returned to Curtiss as NX19436. Sold to BOAC as G-AGDI Sept 1941 and named "Spirit of St Louis". Scrapped in UK Oct 29, 1943



















WWII: CURTISS C.W. 20 CYCLONE (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO APRIL 1942 | eBay


CURTISS C.W. 20 CYCLONE. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. AIR MINISTRY REF: 10,840 C. APRIL 1942. USED condition w/ minor bends top left/right corners.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (May 23, 2022)

This photo from Post #48 bugged me when it was first posted. The two guys on the left looked like they were photo-shopped in and the lack of shadows with the right line of soldiers




​Here is the same photo from LIFE magazine, 3 Aug. 1942




​We now have a few extra shadows for the right column and four personnel at the cargo door

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 23, 2022)

FWIW the bottom one looks more "real" than the top one, but that isn't saying much.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (May 23, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> FWIW the bottom one looks more "real" than the top one, but that isn't saying much.


The harsh sunlight, and the fact that it is almost back lit does not help with details of the picture. Look at the man standing at the forward part of the cargo door, it almost looks like he was cut off. 

fuber57 Thanks for taking the time to look for the original. I agree that the top picture looks to be altered at 1st glance. But it is the effect of the lighting and some sort of filter that was used originally.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Peter Gunn (May 24, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> It strikes me as unusual that this aircraft was not used in the Berlin airlift. What makes it more intriguing is that Gen William Tunner, who had been in charge of the airlift from India to China during the war (he even flew a C-46 on the route) was brought in to sort things out in Berlin with the air supply operation when it was going a bit pear-shaped. Maybe the C-46s were busy? The airlift saw C-82 and even the big C-74 Globemaster, but no C-46s.


From memory I think the C-46's were more troublesome than either the C-47 or C54, something about engine overheats and other fire related issues and if I remember correctly, a maintenance nightmare. I think the Air Force phased them out as fast as they could after World War II.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 25, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> From memory I think the C-46's were more troublesome than either the C-47 or C54, something about engine overheats and other fire related issues and if I remember correctly, a maintenance nightmare.



Possibly, but the airlift aircraft suffered from their accelerated usage, the Avro Yorks in particular and their Merlins really didn't like the conditions they were operated under and engine replacements were frequently conducted. It could be maintenance issues, but it seems unusual that the type wasn't used since such a variety of other big lifters found their way to Berlin.


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 26, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Possibly, but the airlift aircraft suffered from their accelerated usage, the Avro Yorks in particular and their Merlins really didn't like the conditions they were operated under and engine replacements were frequently conducted. It could be maintenance issues, but it seems unusual that the type wasn't used since such a variety of other big lifters found their way to Berlin.


Also, as memory serves, the C-54 began to fit the bill nicely, faster, more load carrying capacity and better maintenance. From what I've read they had a regular system like a freight train set up, if a C-54 couldn't land in Berlin it did NOT go around it returned to base unloaded, they had it down to a science.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 26, 2022)

Peter Gunn said:


> Also, as memory serves, the C-54 began to fit the bill nicely, faster, more load carrying capacity and better maintenance.



Pretty much, the C-47 and C-54 formed the backbone of MATS, so it was natural that they dominate.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RagTag (Jun 4, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Possibly, but the airlift aircraft suffered from their accelerated usage, the Avro Yorks in particular and their Merlins really didn't like the conditions they were operated under and engine replacements were frequently conducted. It could be maintenance issues, but it seems unusual that the type wasn't used since such a variety of other big lifters found their way to Berlin.


As I recall from _Dick Cole’s War, _when he was flying the Hump at an airfield operating both C-46’s and C-47’s, he was glad he was flying the C-47 due to the C-46’s that seemed to explode for no apparent reason, unlike the ‘47.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

1939 Curtiss CW-20 Transport Tell Tale Device Auto Pilot Assistant

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2022)

SEE C-46 with Jet Pod?















TRANSOCEAN, CURTISS C-46, 1955., LARGE COLOUR TRANSPARENCY b | eBay


With the original negative you can crop, rotate, adjust contrast, and edit unwanted features or glitches. You can also enlarge the image to any desired size., and print off unlimited quantities for whatever reasons.



www.ebay.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Monday at 5:53 AM)

How American is that?














WWII: U.S.A.F DOUGLAS C-47 SKYTRAIN B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: U.S.A.F DOUGLAS C-47 SKYTRAIN B&W PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Monday at 5:58 AM)




----------



## cammerjeff (Monday at 8:10 AM)

4-door Chevy Streamliner! Nice!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Monday at 8:58 AM)

A new 1950 judging by the hub caps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Monday at 9:47 AM)

Are those "holes" in the windows for guns? 🤔


----------



## special ed (Monday at 10:53 AM)

Yes. Gun ports to make the troops feel like they can do something.


----------



## Gnomey (Wednesday at 4:41 PM)

Good shots!


----------

